# Temperaturas médias em Bragança



## Brigantia (3 Jul 2007 às 23:25)

Outro dia em conversa com o Zoelae13, ele dizia que a zona mais fria da cidade era a zona de Castro de Avelães...ora aqui fica um mapa das temperaturas médias que confirma essa tese...de facto as freguesias de Castro, Gostei, Nogueira, Rebordãos, Sortes, Rio de Onor e Deilão apresentam temperaturas médias 2 a 5 graus mais baixas do que as restantes Zonas de bragança. Gostaria de saber com que informação foi elaborado este mapa...! Será que existe alguma estação na zona de Castro ou Gostei? Junto ao IP4 (na zona dos lameiros de Gostei) é possível ver algo parecido com uma estação, mas ainda não tive oportunidade de confirmar. 



Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Bragança


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 00:21)

Brigantia disse:


> Outro dia em conversa com o Zoelae13, ele dizia que a zona mais fria da cidade era a zona de Castro de Avelães...ora aqui fica um mapa das temperaturas médias que confirma essa tese...de facto as freguesias de Castro, Gostei, Nogueira, Rebordãos, Sortes, Rio de Onor e Deilão apresentam temperaturas médias 2 a 5 graus mais baixas do que as restantes Zonas de bragança. Gostaria de saber com que informação foi elaborado este mapa...! Será que existe alguma estação na zona de Castro ou Gostei? Junto á IP4 (na zona dos lameiros de Gostei) é possível ver algo parecido com uma estação, mas ainda não tive oportunidade de confirmar.
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Bragança



A Câmara com dados meteorológicos quase de precisão cirúrgica..  nem no IM se divulgam com ess pormenor! Poderá ter sido calculado com base em dados de estações oficiais e de outras por exemplo utilizadas pelo http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html?bannertypeclick=smalltemp que a própria Camara deixa um link a sugerir...


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jul 2007 às 21:37)

De facto, nem o IM consegue fazer este tipo de mapas, apenas divulda e bem os dados da estação. 



Copyright © Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia


Apesar de não se saber muito bem quais são as suas fontes, a câmara de Bragança está como a cidade (muito á frente... )


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2007 às 22:04)

Em termos de temperatura média anual existe uma relação directa com a altitude. As áreas mais frias serão as mais elevadas (Serras da Nogueira e Montesinho).
A área de Gostei, pela sua morfologia, é muito propícia à acumulação de ar frio nas noites de forte estabilidade atmosférica. Nessas condições meteorológicas, é normal registarem-se, valores bem mais baixos que os da estação meteorologia do IM. Já vi uma referência a um valor de -17,5ºC que se teria registado numa estação meteorológica do IPB localizada nessa área.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jul 2007 às 22:11)

Dan disse:


> Em termos de temperatura média anual existe uma relação directa com a altitude. As áreas mais frias serão as mais elevadas (Serras da Nogueira e Montesinho).
> A área de Gostei, pela sua morfologia, é muito propícia à acumulação de ar frio nas noites de forte estabilidade atmosférica. Nessas condições meteorológicas, é normal registarem-se, valores bem mais baixos que os da estação meteorologia do IM. Já vi uma referência a um valor de -17,5ºC que se teria registado numa estação meteorológica do IPB localizada nessa área.



Então a tal estação de Gostei é da Instituição onde trabalho...


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2007 às 22:28)

Brigantia disse:


> Então a tal estação de Gostei é da Instituição onde trabalho...



Poderás tentar saber da validade desse valor e também da data em que ocorreu?


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jul 2007 às 22:36)

Dan disse:


> Poderás tentar saber da validade desse valor e também da data em que ocorreu?


Eu, como facilmente se percebe pelos meus posts, não estou ligado ao departamento que engloba as áreas ciêntificas de climatologia e meteorologia, mas prometo que irei tentar recolher esses dados.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2007 às 22:52)

Brigantia disse:


> Eu, como facilmente se percebe pelos meus posts, não estou ligado ao departamento que engloba as áreas ciêntificas de climatologia e meteorologia, mas prometo que irei tentar recolher esses dados.


----------



## Zoelae (5 Jul 2007 às 18:19)

Não dou grande credibilidade a esse mapa apresentado pela câmara, pois  coloca a serra de Montesinho com média mais alta k a serra da Nogueira


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2007 às 23:08)

Esse mapa é muito pouco riguroso, esse simples circulo à volta da Serra da Nogueira denuncia-o  No concelho de Bragança, como é óbvio, as zonas mais altas são as que têm as médias anuais mais frias (Nogueira, Montesinho), mas também os vales são bastante frios, principalmente nas mínimas! O concelho tem um relevo muito acidentado, de certeza que é num vale bem encaixado da região que se registam as mínimas mais baixas do país, tendo em conta se registaram -16ºC em Miranda do Douro numa zona que creio ser de planalto.

Tenho aqui um pequeno livro (18 páginas) dum climatologista da cidade, com médias em 3 estações na cidade e em outras estações do concelho de Bragança e uma também de Vinhais.











Como se pode ver, a estação de Lama Grande é naturalmente a mais fria com os seus quase 1400m de altitude. Só gostava de saber qual o relevo dessa zona. Na cidade, apesar da estação que está no IPB ser a mais baixa, é a que tem as médias mais baixas das 3! 

No livro o autor ainda diz o seguinte:

_"Curiosamente, é na própria cidade que se pode apreciar uma variação de paisagem; enquanto que na Escola Superior Agrária dominam os prados permanentes e castanheiros, na Estação do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica, mais a oriente, a oliveira, a amendoeira e a vinha são os elementos da paisagem."_

Ou seja, a estação do IM está na zona mais quente da cidade a julgar pela vegetação  

Eu digitalizei o livro, chama-se "O clima e os ecossistemas Agro-Ecológicos do Parque Natural de Montesinho". Depois coloco-o aqui.


----------



## Zoelae (7 Jul 2007 às 23:43)

Esse livro é uma preciosidade! Tomara ter um exemplar


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jul 2007 às 23:49)

Zoelae disse:


> Esse livro é uma preciosidade! Tomara ter um exemplar




A avaliar pelo carimbo, esse livro encontra-se na biblioteca da Escola Superior Agrária do Instituto Politécnico de Bragança...e o autor também não deve ser difícil de adivinhar...


----------



## Fil (8 Jul 2007 às 01:07)

Zoelae disse:


> Esse livro é uma preciosidade! Tomara ter um exemplar



Aqui o tens:

http://www.meteopt.com/fil/O clima ...cológicos do Parque Natural de Montesinho.pdf



Brigantia disse:


> A avaliar pelo carimbo, esse livro encontra-se na biblioteca da Escola Superior Agrária do Instituto Politécnico de Bragança...e o autor também não deve ser difícil de adivinhar...



Sim, requisitei-o de lá há uma semana e ainda não o devolvi  

O autor é o antigo presidente do instituto.


----------



## Zoelae (8 Jul 2007 às 01:09)

Nao consigo abrir dá-me erro


----------



## Zoelae (8 Jul 2007 às 02:30)

Já consegui! o endereço afinal é este:


http://www.meteopt.com/fil/O%20clim...20do%20Parque%20Natural%20de%20Montesinho.pdf


Obrigado hã!


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2007 às 14:03)

Uns dados muito interessantes  
Com esses dados já não há duvida nenhuma que a estação meteorológica do IM está mesmo colocada na área mais quente da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2007 às 22:03)

O posto meteorologico da Lama Grande fica mesmmo junto á casa do parque, na Lama Grande, numa zona planaltica, logo por cima da barragem. De certo modo, podemos afirmar que este planalto fica protegido pelos montes onde passa a nossa fronteira nacional e os mesmos que os nuestros hermanos pulvilharam de geradores eólicos. 








A quem lá for, note que os geradores eólicos, são apenas visíveis da parte portuguesa, pois a fronteira passa a meio da encosta e eles estão colocados nesta mesma encosta virada para Portugal Finos!!!


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Aqui ficam os famosos aerogeradores...










A linha de fronteira passa um pouco por baixo dos geradores eólicos. De notar, que da barragem de Serra Serrada, que se pode ver nas imagens, até á estação da Lama Grande penso que ainda se sobe mais de 100m.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jul 2007 às 20:18)

Dan disse:


> Em termos de temperatura média anual existe uma relação directa com a altitude. As áreas mais frias serão as mais elevadas (Serras da Nogueira e Montesinho).
> A área de Gostei, pela sua morfologia, é muito propícia à acumulação de ar frio nas noites de forte estabilidade atmosférica. Nessas condições meteorológicas, é normal registarem-se, valores bem mais baixos que os da estação meteorologia do IM. Já vi uma referência a um valor de -17,5ºC que se teria registado numa estação meteorológica do IPB localizada nessa área.



Como prometido, fui procurar o tal registo.

Então aqui ficam uns registos muito interessantes.


Fevereiro de 1983:

Dia 12:
-mínima de -15,6ºC (Gimonde)
-mínima de -11,6ºC (Bragança cidade)
*-mínima de -17,5ºC (Veiga de Gostei)*

Dia 13:
-mínima de -11,5ºC (Aeródromo de Bragança)

Dia 14:
-mínima de -11,5ºC (Aeródromo de Bragança)
-mínima de -12,2ºC (Montesinho)

in _Contribuição para o estudo do clima da bacia superior do Rio Sabor_, Tese de Doutoramento do Prof. Catedrático Dionísio Gonçalves, páginas 413 a 416 datada de 1985.



*-17,5ºC registados no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983 na Veiga de Gostei*. Será que é a mínima absoluta de Portugal? Em tempos no forúm já se abordou esse tema e na altura apenas se falou em -16ºC (Miranda do Douro e Penhas da Saúde).
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=87


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2007 às 22:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Como prometido, fui procurar o famoso registo.
> 
> Então aqui ficam uns registos muito interessantes.
> 
> ...



Muito bem  

Então o valor é mesmo válido  

O valor de Gimonde também é muito interessante. Estes valores devem ter ocorrido numa situação de forte estabilidade atmosférica, com acumulação de ar frio nas áreas mais baixas, que se seguiu a um forte nevão.


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2007 às 23:03)

Brigantia disse:


> *-17,5ºC registados no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983 na Veiga de Gostei*. Será que é a mínima absoluta de Portugal? Em tempos no forúm já se abordou esse tema e na altura apenas se falou em -16ºC (Miranda do Douro e Penhas da Saúde).
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=87



É provável que seja o valor mais baixo registado numa estação meteorológica.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jul 2007 às 23:09)

Dan disse:


> Muito bem
> 
> Então o valor é mesmo válido
> 
> O valor de Gimonde também é muito interessante. Estes valores devem ter ocorrido numa situação de forte estabilidade atmosférica, com acumulação de ar frio nas áreas mais baixas, que se seguiu a um forte nevão.




Era interessante vermos os modelos desses dias...

Relativamente ás estações da Veiga de Gostei e da Lama Grande (Montesinho), aquilo que me informaram é que deixaram de funcionar á algum tempo..  A do campus do IPB continua a funcionar


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2007 às 23:20)

Em Fevereiro de 1983 ocorreu um episódio de neve que abrangeu quase todo o país, mesmo em cotas baixas.


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2007 às 23:25)

Em Fevereiro de 1983, a 850hPa, os valores de temperatura até não parecem tão baixos como no episódio de Março de 2005, quando se registou -10,4ºC na estação do IM.


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2007 às 00:53)

Bela pesquisa Bringantia! Se aquele valor de -17,5ºC fosse validado pelo IM, seria a mínima absoluta de Portugal. É uma pena que já se tenham desactivado todas essas estações. A que está a funcionar na ESAB bem que podia passar a ser também a oficial do IM  

E qual foi a mínima do dia 12 em Montesinho?



Zoelae13 disse:


> A quem lá for, note que os geradores eólicos, são apenas visíveis da parte portuguesa, pois a fronteira passa a meio da encosta e eles estão colocados nesta mesma encosta virada para Portugal Finos!!!



Hehe pois é, os espanhóis não brincam em serviço! Colocam todas as torres coladas à fronteira, eles ficam com a energia e o dinheiro da exploração, e nós ficamos com a poluição visual


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jul 2007 às 19:14)

Dan disse:


> Em Fevereiro de 1983 ocorreu um episódio de neve que abrangeu quase todo o país, mesmo em cotas baixas.



Esse nevão ocorreu dia 11, tendo-se registado uma temperatura de -4,4ºC em Bragança descendo para os -11,6ºC nos dias 12 e 13.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jul 2007 às 19:39)

Dan disse:


> Muito bem
> 
> Então o valor é mesmo válido
> 
> O valor de Gimonde também é muito interessante. Estes valores devem ter ocorrido numa situação de forte estabilidade atmosférica, com acumulação de ar frio nas áreas mais baixas, que se seguiu a um forte nevão.




De acordo com o que o Prof. Catedrático Dionísio Gonçalves escreveu na sua Tese de Doutoramento, páginas 257 a 262, tratou-se de uma massa de ar polar marítimo frio.


> "Esta massa de ar produz na região um tempo típico de aguaceiros, que normalmente são de neve a partir dos 800   metros desde Outuro a Maio..."
> "Esta massa de ar ocorre quando transportada pela acção conjunta do anticiclone dos Açores que se estende em crista para norte e pela depressão que se localiza na zona da Ilhas Britânicas. O fluxo que domina é de NW. No entanto pode provir dos quadrantes de oeste, consoante a posição relativa da crista anticiclónica e da depressão..."


in Tese de Doutoramento do Prof. Catedrático Dionísio Gonçalves, página 257. Título da tese: _Contribuição para o estudo do clima da bacia superior do Rio Sabor_, de 1985.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jul 2007 às 19:59)

Fil disse:
			
		

> E qual foi a mínima do dia 12 em Montesinho?




Não consegui encontrar esse registo, mas deixo aqui mais alguns tendo por base a mesma fonte dos outros que coloquei.

*Fevereiro de 1983:*

Deilão:
dia 12: -7ºC
dia 13: -7ºC


Pinela:
dia 14: -7,8ºC



*Janeiro de 1980:*

Montesinho:
dia 27: -9ºC
dia 28: -9ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

Diferença num determinado ano (1977) entrea estação do IM de Bragança (691 m) e uma antiga estação localizada na aldeia de Nogueira (~750 m), a 4 km da cidade de Bragança:


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

Muito interessante. Foi um ano com uma Primavera e um Verão bem mais frescos que os actuais.

As mínimas na Nogueira são bem baixas. Geadas em todos os meses do ano.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2009 às 13:06)

Bastante ineressante

Mesmo na cidade de Bragança esse ano foi fresco

Estações que distam menos de 7km uma da outra e que a diferença de altitude entre elas é menos 100m e tem valores bem diferentes de temperatura


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 14:49)

MSantos disse:


> Bastante ineressante
> 
> Mesmo na cidade de Bragança esse ano foi fresco
> 
> Estações que distam menos de 7km uma da outra e que a diferença de altitude entre elas é menos 100m e tem valores bem diferentes de temperatura



  Também já constatei diferenças assinaláveis de temperatura entre a Cidade de Bragança e os seus arredores, em distâncias curtas.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2009 às 20:01)

Veterano disse:


> Também já constatei diferenças assinaláveis de temperatura entre a Cidade de Bragança e os seus arredores, em distâncias curtas.



Bragança é uma cidade muito interessante em termos meteorológicos(e não só)..

Mesmo sem sair de Bragança, em noites de forte inversão térmica, o Bairro mais alto de Bragança onde o Fil tem a  sua estação, pode ter temperaturas *5ºC ou mais *,mais altas que as zonas junto ao Rio Fervença onde o Z13 tem a sua estação.
É muito interessante comparar os valores destas 2 estações com a minha que apresenta quase sempre valores intermédios entre estas 2 estações


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 22:00)

MSantos disse:


> Mesmo sem sair de Bragança, em noites de forte inversão térmica, o Bairro mais alto de Bragança onde o Fil tem a  sua estação, pode ter temperaturas *5ºC ou mais *,mais altas que as zonas junto ao Rio Fervença onde o Z13 tem a sua estação.
> É muito interessante comparar os valores destas 2 estações com a minha que apresenta quase sempre valores intermédios entre estas 2 estações



   Quando passar uns dias em Bragança, no Bairro de S. Tiago, vou efectuar umas medições e comparar, já que este Bairro se situa no lado oposto ao do Fil, e afastado também do Z13 e do Dan. Só não sei onde estás tu situado, Miguel...


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

Veterano disse:


> Quando passar uns dias em Bragança, no Bairro de S. Tiago, vou efectuar umas medições e comparar, já que este Bairro se situa no lado oposto ao do Fil, e afastado também do Z13 e do Dan. Só não sei onde estás tu situado, Miguel...



Eu estou situado na zona Oeste da cidade, mais precisamente no Bairro da Coxa, relativamente perto dos cilos da EPAC Segundo o google earth a minha casa fica a 699m


----------

